# Mpimbwe Gibberosa egg bound fry!



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Took this pic yesterday... These little once are doing well, Looking like they should all make it. I stripped them at about day 14 when I was suprised the female was still holding. Been trying to let the females hold as long as I can to ge the knack. Hopefully soon they will be holding 3-4 weeks before stripping.










Bruce


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bruce,

Congratulations on your Mpimbwe wigglers :thumb:

*That is a really nice picture!* What kind of camera are you using and how did you get such a great shot? I have trouble getting good shots of my wigglers; although, with my tumblers I can't get above them like you did.

I always love seeing wiggler & fry pics. Can you keep this thread updated with pics as they develop :wink:

Russ


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

The camera is a Nikon d40x on auto set to macro mode using the basic 18-55 kit lens zoomed into 55mm the flash was also enabled.

I did post in this thread a decent reference on fry/wigglers look at the different ages that I took as my last good Mpimbwe spawn went http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=177225

A fewdays earlier they looked like this.. sorry this pic isn't very nice









Bruce


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Pic from tonight just a few minutes ago










Bruce


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree, fantastic photography. I have such trouble with getting good closeups. I am a total camera noob and use a good digital point and shoot. I have tried using the tripods even but still take blurry pics !!


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Todays pic, You can see the fins are much more developed










Bruce


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Todays pic... Getting harder to get them all int he pic as they are swimming around alot now. As you can see one almost swam out of the pic.










Bruce


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Tonights pic, All are swimming around the tumbler now.










Bruce


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice fry and more good pics i see. I cant wait for mine to spawn too, got a long wait still though LOL


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> Nice fry and more good pics i see. I cant wait for mine to spawn too, got a long wait still though LOL


It takes time for them to start breeding.. how old is your group? Best of luck.
B


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Tonights pic, from about 5 minutes ago

swiming like crazy......










Bruce


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Their are still 9, but they are swimming so much can't get a pic with them all in it. Egg sack will soon be totally gone and time for food.


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Free Swimming and got some food last night


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Lucky you! I with I could have FRONTS themselves, let alone Mphimbwe!

I guess they'll turn out as frisky as their parents!

Good luck :thumb:

Ted


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

In about 9-10 months from now they will look like this one from one of my other batches.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow! Very pretty! I know why people like fronts, the various beautiful shades of blue!

I think Mpimbwe have a more simmering, electric-blue color. The Moba have deep blue that is also sometimes simmering, and burundi are sky-blue. Am I right?

I love them all!  I'll look forward to more pics of the fry! :thumb:

Ted


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Some of the fry impossible to get a shot of all 9 together


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Pic from last night


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice - always love seing fry pics! My first frontosa colony was Mpimbwe (many moons ago).

Russ


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Updated pic... They are over 1" now


----------



## Sailfin (Sep 9, 2008)

Great pictures.


----------

